# HDR Train



## JRE313 (Jan 19, 2013)

Check it Out!!!





CSX Train#6070 by JRE313, on Flickr


----------



## morbidsteve (Jan 19, 2013)

Oh man, that's beautiful. I'm in Philadelphia trying to do some HDR myself... that's awesome!


----------



## weags77 (Jan 19, 2013)

Love it. Everything about it really. Nice lines, color, and I even get a sense of movement from the clouds that almost feels like the train is moving.


----------



## morbidsteve (Jan 19, 2013)

Can you give the technical details of this shot? Camera settings and what software/settings did you use? I just got back from taking a ton of AEB shots and these aren't coming out right it doens't seem


----------



## oldhippy (Jan 19, 2013)

Just beautiful..Hope to someday get to the point you are at now..keep it up..Ed


----------



## Mully (Jan 19, 2013)

To be honest I love everything about this image but the trees and sky..... with those areas toned down it would be killer and I usually don't like most HDR, exception here


----------



## JRE313 (Jan 19, 2013)

morbidsteve said:


> Can you give the technical details of this shot? Camera settings and what software/settings did you use? I just got back from taking a ton of AEB shots and these aren't coming out right it doens't seem



9 exposures
13 fstop
adobe photoshop cs6
photomatix
nik color efex

Topaz adjust 5


----------



## JRE313 (Jan 19, 2013)

Mully said:


> To be honest I love everything about this image but the trees and sky..... with those areas toned down it would be killer and I usually don't like most HDR, exception here



I really did not do alot with the sky. I tend to overcook my images, But I made sure not to do too much here. The trees I can understand!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 19, 2013)

Mully said:


> To be honest I love everything about this image but the trees and sky..... with those areas toned down it would be killer and I usually don't like most HDR, exception here



I agree. I was "   This    " close to nominating it in the photo of the month thread, but I just can't get past the abrupt change to saturated color on the right side.

JRE, maybe try to fix it?


----------



## JRE313 (Jan 19, 2013)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Mully said:
> 
> 
> > To be honest I love everything about this image but the trees and sky..... with those areas toned down it would be killer and I usually don't like most HDR, exception here
> ...



do u mean desaturate?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 19, 2013)

I guess. 

It might take some work to unify the whole.

Going b&w might be the easy way out, but I like the colour tones on the left side.


----------



## JRE313 (Jan 19, 2013)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I guess.
> 
> It might take some work to unify the whole.
> 
> Going b&w might be the easy way out, but I like the colour tones on the left side.



I WILL FIX


----------



## JRE313 (Jan 19, 2013)

I desaturated the original


----------



## Mully (Jan 19, 2013)

My quick edit


----------



## that1guy (Feb 10, 2013)

looks really good i personally would do 2 things

1: get rid of Topaz (if you use it) i used to use it then i began noticing it makes my images look to "cartoony" however if you enjoy that look then by all means continue using it  I find NIK software is much better for color pop

2: masked in or adjust the levels to add some brightness in the darker cloudy area (not so much but just enough as were they dont look so dark)

other then that great overall image


----------



## PropilotBW (Feb 10, 2013)

Sweet!!!


----------



## dmunsie (Feb 11, 2013)

This is really...really... nice. Contrary to what others think, I love color and I love the original photo. Congrats, this is a great image!


----------

